# Backpack - What do you keep in it?



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Just curious what everyone here keeps in their backpack on resort trips (not the back country stuff). I'm wondering if there are any great ideas that I should throw in there.

I keep:

-Camelbak
-Adjustment tool (screwdriver / allen wrench combo)
-Cellphone battery charge pack
-Sun screen
-Chapstick
-gym towel to wipe things down
-spare goggle lens
-spare light weight gloves (usually glove liners)
-spare USB cable (1ft long)
-ziplock bag of medicine (usually Alleve, creatine, and some tums lol)
-spare socks
-a facemask if I'm not wearing one
-a tiny cable lock for my snowboard
- a five hour energy and protein bar 

Only big thing is the camelback. 

What do you guys keep in? What should I add to the collection :nerd:


----------



## JTCarver (Dec 27, 2015)

With all of the spare things you have listed, I'm surprised you don't have any spare binding parts. Just a thought since you're looking to add to your collection.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Reminds me of the scene in Platoon when Dafoe empties out Charlies backpack when he collapses on his first patrol. Not saying you are wrong, just popped into my head.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm never more than 5-10 mins from my car, so I don't ride with a backpack. However, I think you need to add a hip flask.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Wtf, do you take a bus to the mountain? That's ridiculous if you have a car somewhere close by. No backpack for me unless it's my camera backpack, then I have camera gear. Anything out of bounds I have a pack but not inbounds.



dave785 said:


> Just curious what everyone here keeps in their backpack on resort trips (not the back country stuff). I'm wondering if there are any great ideas that I should throw in there.
> 
> I keep:
> 
> ...


----------



## Aztrailerhawk (May 4, 2014)

Frozen pizzas
Roll of tin foil
Sometimes bags of pizza rolls
Cokes and Gatoraide
Bottle of ranch dressing 

That stuff on your list, some of it I carry in my pants.


----------



## Aztrailerhawk (May 4, 2014)

Aztrailerhawk said:


> That stuff on your list, some of it I carry in my pants.


Actually, just sun screen, Chapstick, neck gaiter, Leatherman Skeletool, maybe something else I forget. I carry my other lens in my coat. 

But I see guys everyday with pretty full packs, always kinda wondered what they carried around. Bet it is a lot of the stuff on your list.


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

Pocket mask (CPR), Headlamp, Sam Splints, Carabineer, Figure 8, Triangular Cravats, 4"x4" Sterile Dressings , Large Trauma Pad, Roller Gauze , Kerlex Rolls, 1" Medical Tape, Area Map, 2" Medical Tape, Nitrile Gloves, Notebook/pen, Multi-Purpose Tool, biohazard Bags, 3 airways, shears, glucose, para cord, xtra radio battery, xtra gloves to lend out, reading glasses, pocket comb, ball point pen, pint of old granddad (OK, the last 3 are actually a line from the movie American Graffiti)


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

A couple of severed heads!!!!!

Ooops, wrong forum!!!!!


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

I don't wear a backpack to ride BUT I know that list, right down to pthe tums haha, that's like how I have to prepare & pack when I tag along on an important business conference with the hubby and play personal assistant. LOL so with that in mind I'd add a stash of cash in case you lose plastic, nose strips, extra of all of those medicines, hand sanitizer, listerine, business cards. Of course travel pack of eyeliner lipstick and ladies necessaries LOL


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Swiss army knife and Handwarmers


----------



## Staff_Sav (Jan 5, 2016)

I saw someone skiing with a baby in their backpack last week

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

May as well call it your purse.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Staff_Sav said:


> I saw someone skiing with a baby in their backpack last week
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Did he look like this?????


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Phedder said:


> I'm never more than 5-10 mins from my car, so I don't ride with a backpack. However, I think you need to add a hip flask.





Argo said:


> Wtf, do you take a bus to the mountain? That's ridiculous if you have a car somewhere close by. No backpack for me unless it's my camera backpack, then I have camera gear. Anything out of bounds I have a pack but not inbounds.


And most resorts have lockers at the base.

For backcountry missions I carry most of that stuff plus other things, but for resort riding only what fits in my pockets.
Backpacks on lifts are silly/pretentious (let alone a hassle).


----------



## Staff_Sav (Jan 5, 2016)

SGboarder said:


> And most resorts have lockers at the base.
> 
> For backcountry missions I carry most of that stuff plus other things, but for resort riding only what fits in my pockets.
> Backpacks on lifts are silly/pretentious (let alone a hassle).


But people give you disgusting looks when trying to fit your baby in there for the day

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

SGboarder said:


> Backpacks on lifts are silly/pretentious (let alone a hassle).


Why "pretentious"?


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

I wear a really small backpack only when I go to bigger resorts. Typically, I set out with a few cans of light beer for the lift rides, a pint of something nice, a multi-tool, maybe some beef jerky, a couple of cliff bars, and a small amount of medicinal tea. That's pretty much it.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

I use to wear one then figured out how to fit 10 beers and a peace pipe in my jacket and pants.


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

I was regularly riding with a camelback for awhile with lots of the gear you list. I agree with the idea of not using it if you have a car, unfortunately even at places as small as Mountain Creek or Killington you're car can easily be in a pain in the ass far spot. Trips out west I rarely have a car. All that said on my last trip to Copper I ditched the pack a couple of times and was down to a burton tool, facemask and replacement lens in my jacket.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

neni said:


> Swiss army knife and Handwarmers


i see what u did there


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

the only time a carry a pack, its got my avy/splitboarding gear


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I carry a spare backpack in my backpack..........


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Someone may remember a similar thread years ago and replying to my quote that "I hate riding with shit in my pockets!"

To wit,… "Quit shitting in your pockets!" :laugh: >

I still hate riding with a bunch of crap in my pockets,.. and worse, I also hate having to stop riding to schlep out to the parking lot for whatever,..!

I usually ride with a small CamelBak pack without the water reservoir. Hand warmers, multi tool, keys, wallet, Face mask or gaiter! Maybe a small snack! 

I have also used it to store a layer or two, maybe my glove liners when it's turned warm enough to warrant stripping them off!

I'm a huge proponent of,.. "Better to have it & not need it, than _NEED_ it and not have it!" I've covered my own, and other ppls asses numerous times as a result! 

Besides,… You eventually get used to all the snickering & strange looks!  :laugh:


*-side note-*
Rogue, I only just realized the other day,.. _You've been holding all my junk for me!_ :blink:  >


----------



## Staff_Sav (Jan 5, 2016)

I put a 500ml bottle of water in one jacket pocket (which I crush down thinner whilst it gets emptier), gopro in the other jacket pocket. Face mask in the goggle pocket if it's not on. Phone, and cash in another interior pocket. Ipod in one pants pocket, chapstick and lock in the other. And then a spare glove in each of the leg pockets, which I have put in vacuum sealed bags to keep them dry and it keeps them really flat.

I don't take a tool with me because all the lift stations have screwdrivers top and bottom. The only thing I struggle to carry (it can fit but it's uncomfortable), is the extendable pole for my gopro.

Oh, and I sometimes carry a Mars bar

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Staff_Sav (Jan 5, 2016)

If my hands get cold, it's time to stop for a bombardino

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

Staff_Sav said:


> I put a 500ml bottle of water in one jacket pocket (which I crush down thinner whilst it gets emptier),



Threadjack! 0 

OK My husband currently uses this method but needs to go one step more functional. I hate even having a small crushed bottle of water in my pocket. Not sure that we'd like camelback .. do you dish wash it or can you sanitize it somehow?


----------



## Staff_Sav (Jan 5, 2016)

XxGoGirlxX said:


> Threadjack! 0
> 
> OK My husband currently uses this method but needs to go one step more functional. I hate even having a small crushed bottle of water in my pocket. Not sure that we'd like camelback .. do you dish wash it or can you sanitize it somehow?


After a couple of days the bottle gets nice and soft and crushes easier. Then I just buy a new bottle. Never washed it out, maybe a rinse in the sink. Sometimes they last a week. I have seen these small refillable bags that accomodate about 500ml. Usually only use them at festivals filled up with Rum, so I assume the alcohol sort of kills the germs (by which time I'm too drunk to care), but I've lost it somewhere

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Staff_Sav (Jan 5, 2016)

XxGoGirlxX said:


> Threadjack! 0
> 
> OK My husband currently uses this method but needs to go one step more functional. I hate even having a small crushed bottle of water in my pocket. Not sure that we'd like camelback .. do you dish wash it or can you sanitize it somehow?


Just realised you were talking about camelback haha.

Think you are supposed to put baking soda and water in it first to get rid of the plastic taste. Then afterwards just warm water and washing up liquid. Shake it about, Rinse it through. Few germs never killed anyone.....

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> i see what u did there


Awesome! Lol... uhm... I don't :blush:


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Dead hookers


Seriously though........less is more and we normally rip on tourists riding inbounds with a backpack on......a tiny water pack(wine) with a granola bar\jerky and umm green accessories is all I ever need and only all that stuff if I'm hiking side country other wise just make a trip to the car for a beer break.


----------



## Mik G (Apr 4, 2014)

For big resorts I prefer using soft/squishy Platypus water bottle instead of a camelback...simpler to wash, less of a hassle to refill and no more tubes to worry about them freezing up on you. My platypus once froze at -20 Celcius, but I could still drink the remaining water from it no probs....Of course for backcountry you'd want something more reliable...but those little bottles are great for resorts


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Sounds like OP has a Sisyphus complex. 

Surprised you don't have a shovel and probe in there. And you can't be carrying that just for in bound riding. Unless you are running away from home.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

Tatanka Head said:


> Sounds like OP has a Sisyphus complex.


endless, worthless effort and frustration. ????


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Alpine Duke said:


> endless, worthless effort and frustration. ????


Careful if you want to enter a literature - or Greek mythology - discussion with TH :laugh:


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Alpine Duke said:


> endless, worthless effort and frustration. ????


Yeah, you don't see it? I'm so down to get into an analytical discussion on this right now, haha. If so, can we please limit it to absurdism and postmodernism? Makes for more interesting connections and would be somewhat relevant to the point of this thread.

It was more of a flippant statement. I don't know where the OP rides, but I do know that wherever he rides that his feet are dry and his phone is charged.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

dave785 said:


> Just curious what everyone here keeps in their backpack on resort trips (not the back country stuff). I'm wondering if there are any great ideas that I should throw in there.
> 
> I keep:
> 
> ...


Why would you bring a towel? Why not leave it in the car or hotel room or just smack/kick the board so the snow falls off? Wtf is the spare usb cable for? Why are you bringing creatine and medicine while riding? Spare socks? When are you going to take your boots off and change socks???? Chapstick? sunblock?

You forgot your tampons too. Seriousness....bring water and something to eat/snack on. Thats it! Also maybe your manhood if you can find it.


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

When it's big resort time you gotta keep the phone, wallet, room key, and a wad of rubbers on your person in case you get separated from your pack. Shit happens. In extreme situations the pack must be disposable. While on the subject, you should probably also keep medicinal teas on your person.


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Normally for when I'm riding the small mountains near to my home I don't carry a pack at all. And I don't like the feel of a bunch of shit in my pockets. I have a proven technique for carrying the essentiials without ruining my line. I got it from watching the movie Papillon with Steve Mcquen and Dustin Hoffman.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

2 things

1. Rogue I suggest you disinfect completely with the most stringent methods available. Maybe napalm....

2. Neni carries a swiss army knife in her backpack, how cute. Its like "yah I hang off the side of Alaska doing the rad shit with my Swiss Army Knife and snowboard, you know, did I mention I'm Swiss?..."


----------



## longboard16 (Dec 4, 2008)

No pack as everything is in the pockets. I bury some Gatorade on the first run and it stays cold all day. Just hit the secret spot as needed for a drink. Besides that extra hand warmer, adjustment tool, Chapstick, sunscreen, snacks and how come no one else mention it..viagra. Never know who's will run it to.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Lol, SK. I also hit the city to go shopping with one in the handbag. Their included scissors and nail file can save a girls life when a nail breaks  

There's one in the car, in the stable, in each backpack be it summer or winter activity. Never wrong to have a little blade, saw, pliers, screw driver, bottle opener AND toothpick, tweezers, scissors n nail file, etc. combined in one little handy tool at hand. 

If you have more convenient name for those knife-multitool thingies, I'll happily use that term in future. Just used that term I found googeling for an English term, so no hidden patriotism, just lack of knowledge  Now... was that neutral enough :laugh:


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Tatanka Head said:


> Sounds like OP has a Sisyphus complex.
> 
> Surprised you don't have a shovel and probe in there. And you can't be carrying that just for in bound riding. Unless you are running away from home.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Where I usually board usually requires a special shuttle to get from the car to the parking lot.

USB cable is for charging my phone half way through the day. I'm amazed I'm in the only one that keeps a battery on me. Thing is the size of a bic lighter.

My backpack is 18L and I rarely use more than a third of the space. If I ever put my mittens in there they take up as much room as everything else combined.

I also strongly strongly prefer to eat at the summit of the mountain rather than at the bottom because the crowd is much smaller. I work weekdays so all my boarding is usually a sat or a Sunday. 

So interesting that there are so many backpack haters. Have fun walking to your cars >


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

dave785 said:


> Have fun walking to your cars >


Lift side life by R Ves, on Flickr


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Different mtn layout, different habdling.
Here, your car is somewhere _way_ down in the valley; you get on a gondola which brings you sumthing 3000ft up to the actual riding area. That gondola is the bottle neck to the mtn, so each time you'd had to go to the car? 

You'd lose a lot of time riding down with the gondola (with those friggn warm winters the slopes to the valley have been closed many years now), to get to the carpark and queue again for going up. That's why one carries spare stuff in a backpack. If one quits riding and hits the après bar, still high up on the mtn, a warm jacket is a good idea without queuing. Food is not necessary cos there's enough restaurants spread over the mtn, but as it's expensive, many ppl carry their lunch with them. 

Also... big part of ppl go to the mtn by train... many reasons why many ppl here carry a backpack while riding in a resort. No reason why anyone should care for their reasons.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

dave785 said:


> Where I usually board usually requires a special shuttle to get from the car to the parking lot.
> 
> USB cable is for charging my phone half way through the day. I'm amazed I'm in the only one that keeps a battery on me. Thing is the size of a bic lighter.
> 
> ...


No need to defend yourself. If I know I'm not going to get to far out, I'll pocket everything. Which is not much. If a backpack is needed, I'll where one. Even if it only has three things in it (minimum: shovel, probe, knife).

Whatever keeps you on the mountain longer.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> 2 things
> 
> 1. Rogue I suggest you disinfect completely with the most stringent methods available. Maybe napalm...."


_NOT_ the "junk" I was referring to! > :lol:


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

Lots of reasons to carry gear in your bag if you ride at a big resort. When I'm somewhere small, sure, but if I'm in the alpine at Whistler it's an hr trip down to the car to get shit. Even at that, if you're often in serious terrain it's wise to have avalanche gear with you. Trees and heavy alpine terrain pose serious risks at times. Riding with a backpack is nbd at all and only causes a minor inconvenience a couple times an hr when you get on and off the chair.


----------



## Loki (Mar 6, 2015)

Wet Wipes
Nappies
Nappy sacks
Food pouches
drinks

But then again I usually go with my 2 year old....so might have slightly different requirements than you


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

I hate carrying stuff around (I don't even like carrying my purse most the time).
I carry cash, ID, credit card, debit card, health insurance, dental insurance (you never know) and phone in my pockets.
Sometimes I would add couple Aleve and time to time a flask (for those real cold days).


----------

